# hot water lobster



## Walt (Mar 12, 2011)

has anyone ever installed a hot water lobster (pumpless hot water recirc). if so what is your feedback. i am gonna do a test install at a friends place.i am familiar with gravity systems so it makes sense to me....


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Walt said:


> has anyone ever installed a hot water lobster (pumpless hot water recirc). if so what is your feedback. i am gonna do a test install at a friends place.i am familiar with gravity systems so it makes sense to me....


Oh no hot water lobster was your first post


----------



## Walt (Mar 12, 2011)

oh no that is my first non answer.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Walt said:


> oh no that is my first non answer.


There is bound to be more non answers...
Unless of course you follow the advice in this post...:whistling2:

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## Hairyhosebib (Mar 10, 2011)

LOL! Here we go again with what I was taught. I was taught it is called a hydraulic loop. There's that darn word "hydraulic" again! It's a really simple concept that I have on my own home. The water heater is at one end of the house. Once I repiped in the attic, I returned it to the bottom of my water heater with a spring check valve and a union tied into my drain port. Hot water will naturally rise forcing the cooler water into the bottom of the tank. Home builders in Indiana charged about $400.00 for this upgrade. You will need to make certain you have properly insulated this return line too. It needs to be copper not plastic also. Just what I was taught!


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

Hairyhosebib said:


> LOL! Here we go again with what I was taught. I was taught it is called a hydraulic loop. There's that darn word "hydraulic" again! It's a really simple concept that I have on my own home. The water heater is at one end of the house. Once I repiped in the attic, I returned it to the bottom of my water heater with a spring check valve and a union tied into my drain port. Hot water will naturally rise forcing the cooler water into the bottom of the tank. Home builders in Indiana charged about $400.00 for this upgrade. You will need to make certain you have properly insulated this return line too. It needs to be copper not plastic also. Just what I was taught!


 
And why would it need to be copper?


Lifer...


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Because....

*"There are three kinds of pipe. There's aluminum, which is garbage. There's bronze, which is pretty good, unless something goes wrong. And something always goes wrong. Then, there's copper, which is the only pipe I use. It costs money. It costs money because it saves money."*


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Because....
> 
> *"There are three kinds of pipe. There's aluminum, which is garbage. There's bronze, which is pretty good, unless something goes wrong. And something always goes wrong. Then, there's copper, which is the only pipe I use. It costs money. It costs money because it saves money."*


 
So other than the fact that you are unwilling to use a type of pipe that is legal, easier to work with and costs less money . What would be the reason not to use pex... Or are you just scared of change?


Lifer....


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh god, please, don't.

Not again


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh yeah, another copper vs pex argument:thumbup:

Anyway, I never seen a gravity recirc system until we did one by default on a new house a couple of years ago. We had piped it (with pex by the way) but didn't have the pump yet, connected it all together and we were going to cut in the pump later. Came back to install the pump a day or two later and noticed warm water was already getting to the sinks on the other end of the house.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

You guys don't get out of the house much do you? :laughing:

Google the first line in the quote


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Because....
> 
> *"There are three kinds of pipe. There's aluminum, which is garbage. There's bronze, which is pretty good, unless something goes wrong. And something always goes wrong. Then, there's copper, which is the only pipe I use. It costs money. It costs money because it saves money."*


I'm not sure I've ever seen Bronze pipe. As for copper, it is my pipe of choice except in those areas where it is not compatible, then it is junk.

Mark


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh please, nmh. I was replying to the comment about a gravity system.

I have never installed the hot water lobster, but I have seen the Laing hot water autocirc system, where you don't need a return line. It works. It is an actual pump and thermostat, however, and needs electricity, where the lobster doesn't, and relies on gravity.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Didn't any of you see the movie Moonstruck? Jeeze Louise that one flew right over everyones's head. :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Protech said:


> Oh god, please, don't.
> 
> Not again


Damn it made Protech start praying.... :laughing:

The End Is Near he's covering his bases....:laughing:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Didn't any of you see the movie Moonstruck? Jeeze Louise that one flew right over everyones's head. :laughing:


Best plumber appearance in film. Guy makes sale in 3 piece suit.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Didn't any of you see the movie Moonstruck? Jeeze Louise that one flew right over everyones's head. :laughing:


Good ole Cosmo Castorini....:laughing:

Forgot that one....


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Didn't any of you see the movie Moonstruck? Jeeze Louise that one flew right over everyones's head. :laughing:


I plumbed a couple of homes for Cher but have a hard time sitting through one of her movies. She was nice enough I just don't care for the movies she is in.

Mark


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Definitely went over mine


----------



## Hairyhosebib (Mar 10, 2011)

I was just taught that it had to be out of a metal pipe. I used 3/8" soft copper with compression fittings. I have installed aluminum pipe in labs for deionized water systems. Stainless steel pipe exists too for Deionized and reverse osmosis lab water.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

................:blink:





Hairyhosebib said:


> I was just taught that it had to be out of a metal pipe. I used 3/8" soft copper with compression fittings. I have installed *aluminum pipe in labs for deionized water* systems. Stainless steel pipe exists too for Deionized and reverse osmosis lab water.


----------



## DePaul (Oct 25, 2011)

I've been installing and recommending the Hot Water Lobster Instant Hot Water Valves for years with great success! It is the best and easiest to install hot water recirculating system on the market (for "tank" type water heating systems).


----------



## DePaul (Oct 25, 2011)

CaptainBob said:


> Oh please, nmh. I was replying to the comment about a gravity system.
> 
> I have never installed the hot water lobster, but I have seen the Laing hot water autocirc system, where you don't need a return line. It works. It is an actual pump and thermostat, however, and needs electricity, where the lobster doesn't, and relies on gravity.


We have gotten great "Hot Water LobsterInstant Hot Water Valve" feedback from our customers. Don't confuse thermal convection (which actually takes place within the hot water tank itself) with gravity.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 





An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## jc2002 (Aug 18, 2013)

after a quick google search i wouldn't recommend using one


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm thinking DePaul works for the company.


----------



## Plumber Stacey (Dec 25, 2015)

*Thumbs UP for Hot Water Lobster*

I did a lot of research before deciding on the Hot Water Lobster System for our customers. This is primarily what I found :thumbup:: 

1. As long as you have a water heater (tank type-not recommended for tank-less) in good working order and an open pipe system (as in most homes-with no check valves) the Hot Water Lobster System will work fine. 

2. Since the thermal convection (which circulates the water through your pipes) is generated in the water tank itself and not in your pipes, the height of your heater or the Hot Water Lobster System really doesn't matter (physics 101). 

3. The Hot Water Lobster System is an all brass valve with a stainless steel stem (10-year warranty) and the only system that has an adjustable thermostatic temperature control (which saves energy and keeps hot water from entering your cold water pipes) as apposed to the other electric pump systems with mostly plastic parts (and an 18-month warranty). Many posts complain about pump systems wearing out shortly after their warranty expires, of completely turning their cold water hot during pump cycles and of not always getting fast hot water in between pump cycles. 

4. Installation for the Hot Water Lobster System is much simpler than electric pump systems (with no electrical hookups required). Our installations have been problem free and fairly simple. 

5. Keep in mind...Most of the naysayers in posts do not have first hand experience and do not understand simple physics or may even be posts from other manufactures trying to fend off a superior product. 

I hope this helps your evaluation.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Plumber Stacey said:


> I did a lot of research before deciding on the Hot Water Lobster System for our customers. This is primarily what I found :thumbup::
> 
> 1. As long as you have a water heater (tank type-not recommended for tank-less) in good working order and an open pipe system (as in most homes-with no check valves) the Hot Water Lobster System will work fine.
> 
> ...


#5 cracks me up. We don't understand physics. Correction... Simple physics.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

You want to sell a few lobsters Stacey?


----------



## asap plumbing (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm just a plumber but: Assuming it worked how would you not be getting HW into the cold side as the hot water is drawn from hot to cold at the farthest fixture and back to the cold feed at the WH, would the cold side not get hot ?


----------



## Plumber Stacey (Dec 25, 2015)

*Adjustable Temperature Control*

:thumbup: The Hot Water Lobster is the only recirculation system on the market with an adjustable thermostatic control to help reduce unnecessary hot water entering your cold water pipes.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Plumber Stacey said:


> The Hot Water Lobster is the only recirculation system on the market with an adjustable thermostatic control to help reduce unnecessary hot water entering your cold water pipes.



Are you really a plumber? Intro doesn't answer that question well. Do you work for Hot Water Lobster?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Probably not... Maybe a handy hacks wife at best if you believe anything in the intro...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

